
Elon Musk Says “Hardware 2” Teslas Will Get Better Self-Driving Software in June - Labiskvi
https://nyc.epeak.in/2017/05/22/elon-musk-says-hardware-2-teslas-will-get-better-self-driving-software-in-june/
======
djsumdog
> An NHTSA investigation into the crash revealed that the car’s software was
> not to blame for the accident and that virtually every automatic emergency
> braking system would also have failed to activate given the specific
> circumstances of the crash.

Which is why Tesla should really stop marketing this as "self driving" or
"semi-autonomous." These are safety features similar to those found on newer
Hondas and BMWs (lane assist, emergency breaking) that are meant to supplement
driving rather the replace the human. Sure Tesla's might be more advanced
versions, but they shouldn't allow drivers to be less aware/more lazy.

~~~
greglindahl
Can you point to any evidence that Tesla owners are being confused by Tesla's
marketing?

For example, after being challenged by the German authorities, Tesla
commissioned a survey and it turned out that 98% of owners weren't confused:

[https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/blog_attachments/t...](https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/blog_attachments/tesla_survey_autopilot_awareness.pdf)

